# Dog Friendly Stores



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just thinking of all the places I can go to socialize the new pup when he comes.

PetCo
PetsMart
Home Depot
D&B Farm Supply
Dels Farm Supply

Anyone know of others?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I've always brought one of my dogs when I go for an oil change on the car. They never mind, and I have been to a bunch of different places. It's great because there is so much going on if you go to a busy shop, and it's full of not so friendly looking men. LOL

I don't know if there's anything like it in your neighborhood, but I live in a big tourist area (Florida, go figure ). Anyway, there is an amusement park nearby that has car and bike nights. I've brought Pandora down there a few times too. Again a lot of noise, and plenty of dudes.

Taking her out to restaurants that have outside seating is a great option as well. Then they can get used to sitting still while food is about. 

I'm sure I can think of more I'm just drawing a blank for anything else right now......


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lowes
Carwashes
Nuseries (the kind where you buy plants)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Take you pup to the bank. Bailey now knows what it means when we go to the bank...she knows she will get a treat from the weird vacuum thing. 

I don't know if you have Buffalo Wild Wings restaurants where you are located, but they are here and they actually brought out RAW chicken wings for Akasha when she was a puppy last summer. That was awesome. 

Some book stores will allow dogs, at least the ones here do. But I have never gone to one. 

Ummm...do you have any local busy street malls? Or farmers markets? Or flea markets?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Lowes and Home Depot allow dogs?! I must remember this! MWUAHAHAHA!!!

As for Buffalo Wild Wings, perhaps I need to try that? XP I used to work as a Hostess at the one up here when it first opened, and it's hard to find places in Reno that have outdoor seating at restaurants.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I highly recommend going through the carwash a few times with the pup, I did with my female and she will just sit there watching the thingymajigs go by, however when I rescued her brother and take them both through he freaks out big time.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I highly recommend going through the carwash a few times with the pup, I did with my female and she will just sit there watching the thingymajigs go by, however when I rescued her brother and take them both through he freaks out big time.


Have you tried shoving some treats in that boy's face as the thingymajigs go by? :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If you want her to get used to children, be sure to take her to parks where they have childrens playgrounds, and maybe to things like soccer fields where little kids are practicing, or schoolyards when kids are letting out of school. Puppies need to get used to kids running up to them and being noisy, even if you don't have any yourself. Make sure the kids approach her slow at first and have plenty of treats so they can give her little tiny bites .That way she will learn to associate them with wonderful yummy things, not just noise and commotion. 

You don't want to have her be grown up and then panic when a kid comes running up to her unexpectedly some day. We don't have any little kids but once at a campground a boy came running up to Rocky and grabbed him by the head in a hug before I even knew what was happening. Luckily Rocky just froze there, and he had met little kids in our neighborhood so he wasn't totally unprepared for it. I still keep a bag of treats with me on a walk and whenever kids come by I have them give Rocky some treats just so he stays calm around kids, especially our very hyper little 3 year old neighbor boys!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips! :biggrin:

I have a 2 year old and a 4 year old, so I have the children thing covered. They also have friends over and we go to parks a lot.

Great idea about the carwash. I also did this with both Lucky and Kodi when they were pups and have never had a problem with driving through one.

Great idea about the street malls, etc. Our down town has many little busy streets with all kinds of stores as well as a farmers market every weekend.

I'm a little rusty since it's been almost 10 years since having a puppy! All this is helping so much! Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Take you pup to the bank. Bailey now knows what it means when we go to the bank...she knows she will get a treat from the weird vacuum thing.


I know I'm a sandwich short of a picnic, but this is specifically why I chose Walgreens and the bank I go to. They were the only ones in town that give your dog a treat in the drive through.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to just take him for a ride either. The more you can get him use to the car the easier for everyone later.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes. :biggrin: Love taking the dogs out just for rides.


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

Johnny Rocket's restaurant outdoor seating... They even have a "doggie menu" you can order off of for your pet.


----------

